# StaffPad app and libraries on sale



## Gil (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello,
For info, StaffPad app (55%) and libraries (30%) are on sale.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Napier Lopez (Dec 22, 2021)

Anybody else having trouble purchasing libraries? Trying to take advantage of the sale but tapping on the buy button isn't doing anything for any of the libraries with the most recent update...


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 27, 2021)

Napier Lopez said:


> Anybody else having trouble purchasing libraries? Trying to take advantage of the sale but tapping on the buy button isn't doing anything for any of the libraries with the most recent update...


Seeing this on Surface Pro with new updated Staffpad, unable to purchase any libraries. Also noticed some of the library sales prices are higher on Surface than they are on ipad.


----------



## Kanter (Dec 27, 2021)

can you elaborate on those price differences- ? thanks.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 27, 2021)

Good example - CineStrings Solo - Ipad $49.99, Surface $69.99


----------



## Napier Lopez (Dec 27, 2021)

I contacted staffpad support and they said they were working on fixing the onedrive issue ASAP, but they hadn't encountered reports of not being able to buy libraries... hopefully that gets fixed with the onedrive fix before the sale runs out. 

It seems to be a weird UI thing. It turns out I can actually purchase any of the libraries under the "essential collection" section, but any of the other libraries cannot be purchased. I've tried and failed to purchase libraries on two Windows PCs, one a surface laptop studio and another an HP convertible, so I wonder if the issue is somehow linked to certain Microsoft accounts.


----------



## odod (Dec 27, 2021)

the library is more expensive than the app itself :(


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 27, 2021)

Napier Lopez said:


> I contacted staffpad support and they said they were working on fixing the onedrive issue ASAP, but they hadn't encountered reports of not being able to buy libraries... hopefully that gets fixed with the onedrive fix before the sale runs out.
> 
> It seems to be a weird UI thing. It turns out I can actually purchase any of the libraries under the "essential collection" section, but any of the other libraries cannot be purchased. I've tried and failed to purchase libraries on two Windows PCs, one a surface laptop studio and another an HP convertible, so I wonder if the issue is somehow linked to certain Microsoft accounts.


Seeing the same exact thing on the newest Windows version, can buy Essentials but nothing else. However, the older version of Staffpad on Windows allows me to purchase any library - something in the new version is blocking purchases.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 27, 2021)

I’d love to see Berlin Orchestra as a bundle for $199 or something like that. A hundred bucks for every library, even 70 bucks on sale, is killing me. Spitfire should do the same.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 6, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Seeing the same exact thing on the newest Windows version, can buy Essentials but nothing else. However, the older version of Staffpad on Windows allows me to purchase any library - something in the new version is blocking purchases.


I'm trying to get the spitfire woodwinds and I have the same problem. Everything since the latest update is really starting to piss me off, if I'm honest. Why can't I buy the library, don't you want my money?

And no, I don't have an older version, I could use...


----------



## dcomdico (Jan 6, 2022)

MadLad said:


> I'm trying to get the spitfire woodwinds and I have the same problem. Everything since the latest update is really starting to piss me off, if I'm honest. Why can't I buy the library, don't you want my money?
> 
> And no, I don't have an older version, I could use...


I‘ve noticed that the store is a little buggy but when some titles are missing, quitting and restarting the app has resolved the issue for me.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 6, 2022)

The thing is. There is nothing missing. I click or tap the purchase button and nothing happens. Even after a restart


----------



## ssnowe (Jan 6, 2022)

People have let them know that the Staffpad Windows store has issues and they claim there is nothing wrong. Seems silly for them to walk away from additional income but what are you going to do.


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 6, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> People have let them know that the Staffpad Windows store has issues and they claim there is nothing wrong. Seems silly for them to walk away from additional income but what are you going to do.


I've been in touch with support and they told me they're working on a fix for it plus other issues.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 6, 2022)

Let's hope they finish before the discount is over because I'm not going to pay full price.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 13, 2022)

Update: They patched it. I downloaded an update today and you can finally purchase libraries again. Well, not right now because the sale is over, so we'll have to wait for that again.


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 13, 2022)

Most useless sale ever (on windows)


----------



## MadLad (Jan 13, 2022)

I wrote to support and they told me there will be a sale soon to make up for the bug. So, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jan 13, 2022)

I bought it and like it. But I really think they should make a partnership with another company with a comprehensive orchestra less amazingly good than OT's but for a little cheaper.
Or at least, have EDU prices on them.


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 13, 2022)

MadLad said:


> I wrote to support and they told me there will be a sale soon to make up for the bug. So, we'll have to wait and see


Great news. One of the few libraries I don't have is the antique keys, tried to buy it over the sale, but...nope.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 13, 2022)

Antique keys is great. The 19th century grand piano sounds really good and there are so many different harpsichords it's amazing.


----------

